# [V] Dead Rising 2 - PC



## Santhoran (21. Januar 2011)

Das Spiel ist original und unbenutzt, kann über Steam aktiviert werden. Gibt keine Versandkosten.
Preis 18€

Features des Spiels: Toller 2 Spieler Koop-Modus 
Riesige Möglichkeit
selbst Waffen zu kombinieren 
Immer wieder neue Spielerlebnisse durch
freie Wahl der nächsten Aktionen und Begegnungen. 

Bei Interesse einfach PM bitte.


----------



## mkay87 (25. Januar 2011)

Da du es ja eigentlich nicht verkaufen darfst und es sich um einen Key bzw. ein gift von oder in Steam handelt biete ich mal 10€


----------

